# Sleeping poos!



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Was watching maggie this evening as usual making the most unlikely places look soooooo comfy! Thought it might be fun if we posted some pics of our poos funny and favourite sleeping places! I have a few of maggie to start us off! 
























Emma x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

That is so cute .. under the curtains ...  Maggie you made me smile xxx

On their back with back legs wide open .. seems to a popular sleeping position .. Honey is always in this sleeping position .. ha ha ha


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

We just bought Vincent a bed for the front room for after walks and chilling time. He sleep on the floor next to it... Typical!!!


Those photos are hilarious! Making me chuckle


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

Anywhere but the beds and baskets we buy them 
Poppy is another that loves to sleep lay on her back, with legs in the air. She has a couple of favourite sleeping places
1. Is across my knees, though at around about a stone in weight it is getting a tad much
2. On the floor on my feet (I'm sure it's her way of making sure I don't move without her knowing)
3.in the kitchen under the lip of the cupboards.
4. Now it's getting colder her favourite spots seems to be on the rug in front of the fire, and she gives you the most dirty look if you dare turn it off!!!


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

I absolutely adore the last photo - legs akimbo, not a care in the world ... bliss!!! 

Archie kind of sleeps like that, but wedged up against the sofa. This is his most favourite position 

He has 2 beds to chose from but prefers the floor, perhaps he gets too hot in the beds?

Will get some sleeping 'poo snaps and post them on here


----------



## Sara (Aug 15, 2011)

Here is an assortment of pictures of eris in his fav resting places!!! 

P.s. I am sure these won't come out right I can't get them to upload in larger images so any tips please let me know!!


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

Sara said:


> I am sure these won't come out right I can't get them to upload in larger images so any tips please let me know!!


If you register on Photobucket and upload your pictures to there. Once uploaded view your album and you will see all your pictures. Under each one will be a box with about 4 options in it. click on the bottom one, which is image code, and it will copy it to your click board. then simply paste into the box when making your post. Just remember to make sure theres a space between the code and any other text you type into the box. Also if you paste more than one image code into the box ensure theres a space ( I usually leave a line) between them then they will all appear large on the thread as in some of the above posts.

Hope that helps.

To make sure its all ok you can click on preview post before you post it


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Sara I love the one at the end wearing the trainers!!!! Lol Thats made me smile at work. Emma x


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Haha Max likes to sleep under the curtain like that too! Will try and get some pics..


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

omg Emma they are so funny x


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Got me thinking if the sleeping with legs akimbo is a poodle or a spaniel trait, does anyone have any thoughts


----------



## carlyd (Oct 25, 2011)

its Gonzo's favourite position aswell, doesnt matter where, sofa, bed, floor or our bed, if his in a deep sleep this is what he does


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Not sure Jayne, for some reason I want to say spaniel. I love all these sleeping poos they are all sooo cute! Emma x


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

curt3007 said:


> Got me thinking if the sleeping with legs akimbo is a poodle or a spaniel trait, does anyone have any thoughts


LoL Legs Akimbo Glad to see I'm not the only one to use this phrase


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm not sure it is in any particular breed, i'm a member of pet forums as well & there was a simialr thread, but many breeds seem to sleep with their legs in the air like that, I thought it must have been a cockpoo thing until I saw that, dogs of all sizes sleeping like it  So must just be a dog thing lol. Izzie sleeps like this as well


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Vincent last night in front of the sofa


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

Archie loves to sleep on his back, legs akimbo too ... am convinced that in a former life he was just a great big tart


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi Emma

Ruby likes to lie under the curtains too, but her favourite has to be halfway up the stairs (she woke up when I took the photo)










So, of course, we just step over her (carefully, for our own sakes as well as hers)

Ian


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

I sometime wake up in the morning with Betty on her back legs akimbo top and tailing me so i have her back legs up by my armpit and her head is by my hip!! I'm sure she does this as she knows i'll rub her tummy then!!!!!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

I'd take a pic of Betty's standard sleeping place but as it's behind/under my sofa all you can see is a black fluffball !!!!!


----------



## Kerry24 (Sep 20, 2011)

Brilliant photos! What cute sleeping 'poos 

Kx


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

This is Vincent most days, he was in a grump because we took his paddywak away (it was soooo stinky )

Legs stretched right out in front of him!


----------



## Kerry24 (Sep 20, 2011)

Vincent looks just like Pareto there! That's how he likes sleeping too 

Kx


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Pictures are so cute. Cara's the same on her back flashing everything to the world, the stairs are her favourite chill out place or on the sofa in the legs acimbo pose. When she starts to wake if you stroke her bellly usually she nods back off.

These dogs are just so cute xx


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

This is what I found last night


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh Ruth, that is funny :laugh:


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Ruth, your other half is going to kill you for posting that one! lol

Fab pics everyone!

Obi likes to sleep on the fireplace hearth. I could take a picture but you really can't see him well as it's black too! I think he goes there because it's cool so will be interesting to see if he takes to his bed when it gets colder.


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Oh yeas, I was in the metaphorical dog house for some time but it was totally worth it!!!!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

This was how Betty was sleeping this morning!! It doesn't look that comfortable to me!!!!


----------

